# Tecumseh kill switch question



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I understand how it all works and where to connect everything but the missing parts I am searching for, Have a 10hp and the green wire is there but the parts such as the plastic piece that holds the little wire to kill it when you put the throttle down is missing, What do you call these parts, I have searched endlessly to find them online and ebay but can't even find close. What do you call that part in particular, the rest such as the key switch is irrelevant and I will just put a toggle switch there or something of that nature but where can I find one.

Thanks for any help
Dauntae


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Are you talking about that plastic piece that has a metal piece over it and you push on the metal piece and put the wire underneath or through the hole and the plastic piece is behind all of this, maybe about 3/8" or 1/2" wise and 1" long or so? I'm going from memory. Maybe one from a lawnmower would work? How fast do you need one? I have some mowers I may be discarding and if it fits, i can take it off and send you it, I have to go outside on a warm day this week and compare to my snowblowers. You do have a Tecumseh engine?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

No rush at all actually, This is for my blower that I have been rebuilding this winter, Just another piece to get it back together. It is the little plastic part on the Tecumseh throttle that holds a small bare spring wire that contacts the throttle lever to ground it out and kill it when you put the throttle all the way down, I got the engine with new carb tuned so well it ides so beautifully LOL I put it all the way down and it just sits there put put put but won't die. That's when I discovered it was missing. Have to pull the plug wire to turn it off. Will be putting a Rocker switch in place of the key switch that is missing but would like it to shut off with the throttle lever also. If you have one I would be seriously grateful.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Try looking for a new throttle assembly, i dont THINK they sold the plastic contact separetly


-efisher-


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Could you make an insulator such as this from a bit of plastic cutting board or something and either glue it, or screw it in place then attach the electrical contact to it so that the throttle makes contact at the bottom of its travel and completes the ground to kill the engine?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Have Them Available, PM if Interested,


----------



## BeansBaxter (Feb 17, 2015)

It sounds like you're looking for part #610973. It's called a terminal and should be $2–3.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Is it what BeansBaxter pic posted? I don't have that, I have something different. Sorry. Lot of great and helpful people on here. Send me your tired, your poor, your wretched refuge, your homeless, aka old snownblowers! I'll take them. LOL

By the way you can just ground the wire going to that block. That will stop the engine of course.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

BeansBaxter said:


> It sounds like you're looking for part #610973. It's called a terminal and should be $2–3.


We have a winner thank you so much, will search the part number for it. thank you


----------



## RAYAR (Mar 7, 2015)

You mention this one has or had a key. Sounds like the ground wire hooked to it and the key is the switch to make the connection to ground. If so, that's likely why yours does not have the ground on the throttle body.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

No it has the standard tecumseh setup, that red plastic thing you stick in the slot is called a key actually, That switch and the piece above were missing for some reason, This was a total overhaul of a snow blower but almost finished, Has the green wire to connect but it was just sticking out under the throttle lever so wasn't killing the engine, I will have it all set up as soon as the parts come in and hopefully the dealer gets the auto turn axle I ordered this week too. Next will be pulling the bucket and getting it ready for paint.


----------

